# Micromax 32 Inch TV. Reviews and Suggestions



## sshaggy (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi,
I'm looking for a 32 Inch TV, primary for gaming with my XBOX.
1. Budget? 15,000 (+/- 2000)
2. Display type and size? (>=32")
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? (Console gaming)
4. Ports Required? (USB, 2X HDMI)
5. Preferred choice of brand? (Any)
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? (Micromax 32B200HDi)
7. Any other info that you want to share.

I am looking for a 32 Inch TV, within my budget. I have settled on Micromax 32" TV. I think there are 3 models, with minor price difference. The model mentioned above has 2xHDMI and 1XUSB port, which suits me.
I will use this TV mainly for Xbox Gaming and Chromecast streaming.

Does anyone of you have owned this model, and can provide me a slight insight of how this TV performs. 
Sound is not a concern, as I have a Home Theater system.

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2015)

a tv for 150k and that too micromax 

must be a typo 

better get AOC LE32A6340/61


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 5, 2015)

sshaggy said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a 32 Inch TV, primary for gaming with my XBOX.
> 1. Budget? 150000 (+/- 2000)
> 2. Display type and size? (>=32")
> ...



dont get micromax tvs,its parts are pathetic chinese ones and will go bad very very fast
get atleast a VU tv
Buy Vu 32K160 81 cm (32) LED TV Online at best Prices In India
this model is available locally
id still get a 22 inch sony instead though


----------



## sshaggy (Jan 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> a tv for 150k and that too micromax
> 
> must be a typo
> 
> better get AOC LE32A6340/61


Thanks for noticing, corrected the typo.

Now, coming back.
Ass suggested by kkn13, and based on my market research, I too have decided to avoid Micromax, as they provide pathetic after sales service. 

So, I have finally narrowed it down to two models, both from Philips.
Philips 32" TV cost around ~20k online. 
Philips 29" TV cost around ~16K. 

Both these TV have 3 years warranty in total, which I think will give me a peace of mind. I am inclined to go for the 32" model, as it will be good in the long run.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 8, 2015)

sshaggy said:


> Thanks for noticing, corrected the typo.
> 
> Now, coming back.
> Ass suggested by kkn13, and based on my market research, I too have decided to avoid Micromax, as they provide pathetic after sales service.
> ...



good choice philips is decent


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2015)

^ its almost 2 years old and has only 1 of each USB and HDMI ports, which are very less for a TV IMO.

Other than that it ok.

The AOC model I mentioned has 2 of each USB and HDMI ports but only 1 year warranty which can be extended I think.


----------



## Minion (Jan 10, 2015)

sshaggy said:


> Thanks for noticing, corrected the typo.
> 
> Now, coming back.
> Ass suggested by kkn13, and based on my market research, I too have decided to avoid Micromax, as they provide pathetic after sales service.
> ...



Good to know you are not going with micromax.Get Philips 32PFL5039/V7 it is a 2015 model and comes with extra ports and will set you back by 20k.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ its almost 2 years old and has only 1 of each USB and HDMI ports, which are very less for a TV IMO.
> 
> Other than that it ok.
> 
> The AOC model I mentioned has 2 of each USB and HDMI ports but only 1 year warranty which can be extended I think.



thing is very few TVs can really take advantage of 2 usb ports
i agree about HDMI though,atleast 2 are needed
i dont have any first hand experience with AOC so id suggest phillips or some other reputed brand just to be safe(parts etc)
the TV Minion suggested is better for nearly the same price!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2015)

^ An uncle of mine is using an AOC 18.5" LED monitor since 3 years I think and that TV model seems to be VFM. [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]'s suggestion is also good.


----------



## sshaggy (Jan 12, 2015)

Well, I went to the showroom with a budget of 25+ K. Took a good look at all the 32" TVs, and then, bought the 43" Samsung Plasma TV. 

Not Full HD, but picture quality is good. 2 HDMI (XBOX and Chromecast) and 2 USB (Pendrive and Chromecast Power). Suits my needs perfectly. World cup is coming, so thought why not go for big.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2015)

You should've got a FHD tv instead of the large display.


----------



## Minion (Jan 12, 2015)

sshaggy said:


> Well, I went to the showroom with a budget of 25+ K. Took a good look at all the 32" TVs, and then, bought the 43" Samsung Plasma TV.
> 
> Not Full HD, but picture quality is good. 2 HDMI (XBOX and Chromecast) and 2 USB (Pendrive and Chromecast Power). Suits my needs perfectly. World cup is coming, so thought why not go for big.



Congrats! enjoy your tv.


----------

